# Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (see pic and watch movie)



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Started off wanting a 3 point or bigger... with my uncle filming the whole thing... I decided to shoot. If you can watch it on a BIG screen and put the movie in slow motion... the arrow comes in from the top and smacks him at 76 yards... its an HD camera so an HD movie viewer is much better!

We watched this buck come up to us from some timber below... I ranged at 93 yards... a short stalk got me within 76...wacked him. This was a trophey for me as he was in the high country and not the oak brush i usually hunt... what a thrill! watching that arrow fly is an amzing feeling and even with it being a two point... i still loved every sec of it.

Movie link


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!!*

I watched it three times and never saw the arrow. Musta been going really fast... That was nice of him to just stand there and gulp it down!

Nice kill.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!!*

Congratulations! Thats awesome that you even got it on video 8)


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!!*

I finally saw the arrow on my 46'' TV lol trust me its there and if you stop it right after you hear the bow go off.... you should catch it... i hope... cause its cool to me! THANKS!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!!*

that awesome you got it on video. Now where is the still pic of him?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!!*

Still trying to get it uploaded!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

lucky


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*



HOGAN said:


> lucky


what!? no comments on how he shot at AND killed a deer at a distance beyond your ethical 40 yards or closer mind set? strange..........

Hogan, wheres your buck that you killed this year?

maybe hes good enough to shoot that far? it was a good shot and it killed the deer. what more can you ask for?

nice work on the deer! careful, archery hunting is addicting! :mrgreen:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

I know its not Hogan's style but I'll tell ya... I sure loved watching that arrow hit em! We are all part of this brotherhood... I LOVE IT!


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

Wrong we are not all part of this brotherhood!!! Your title says it all "archery buck" there is a huge difference between an archer who loves to see the arrow fly and a bowhunter who has honed his skills to make close encounters his excitement of hunting with a bow and arrow. Unfortuantely because of technology many new archers will never come to understand the meaning of being a bowhunter. Congratulations on your kill!

Another who believes that long range shots are simply lucky!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

Congrats Mark! Was that Gary filming?

Good job on your first bow kill! First deer with a bow is like your first trout on a dry fly, WAY more exciting than you would expect!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*



mulepacker said:


> Wrong we are not all part of this brotherhood!!! Your title says it all "archery buck" there is a huge difference between an archer who loves to see the arrow fly and a bowhunter who has honed his skills to make close encounters his excitement of hunting with a bow and arrow. Unfortuantely because of technology many new archers will never come to understand the meaning of being a bowhunter. Congratulations on your kill!
> 
> Another who believes that long range shots are simply lucky!


What is wrong with some people?? :roll:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

I would dare say that I have more passion for hunting then most... I do like watching the arrow fly... I do love getting close... so close i can smell them... so close i can see them breathe... its the same brotherhood... there is one brotherhood. our brotherhood.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

WOW, well I'm part of the brotherhood that kills deer by sticking toothpicks in their ear. SO, my brotherhood is better then yours cuz we get even closer!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:

Really?? I say good shot. Ive yet to take my first animal with a bow. But when I do, I can tell you its going to be at 100 yards just to p!$$ people like them off lol.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

Congrats on a good buck, Markthehunter88!

I dig where the "new breed" is coming from because they aren't really a new breed at all. Hell, I remember when I used to figure that you can't kill anything if you don't shoot. I'll admit that there was a day when I flung arrows with my recurve @ 75 yards.

I used to drink and drive, too. Told myself that I was a great driver and even better when I was drunk. And the proof was that I never had a wreck, so nobody could tell me different. Fortunately, a night in the drunk tank and no drivers license for a year sobered me up before the inevitable happened.

I'm still thick-headed...nobody can tell me anything. But after a few decades of experience, I've come to some understandings that aren't so easy to dismiss.

I could have taken several shots since opening morning this year, but I didn't. Makes me chuckle when I remember how I dismissed my Old Man preaching to me how what you do is less important than what you don't do. Of course, nobody wants to see a video of me not shooting anything. :lol:

Like Mr. Hogan, I haven't killed my buck. Yet. But another way to look at it is that your 2011 hunt is over. Me & Joey are just getting started. 8)


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

good way to look at it for sure... i too am THICK HEADED... I sure do love this stuff!


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

Thanks Finnegan, you said it much better than I. 
After 30 plus years and 100 plus animals taken with a bow, I don't know that I want to be lumped in a brotherhood that is promoting bowhunting it as a long range sport.
Lucky for me my dad taught me to never drink and drive and I had enough respect for the old timer to listen and learn from his mistakes without having to find out for myself.

Maybe my experience has taught me that long shots that take animals truly are simply lucky and sending a message that will steal opportunity.

I simply congratulated on the kill and cautioned not to lump us all together because some of us do in fact come from a different mentalitiy when it comes to archery and bowhunting.

As for Shaun Larsen, I appreciate that you and I are on different sides of the fence. I have read enough of your posts to know we will never share a camp. However, I hope I am not arrogant enough to think something is "wrong" with you because you have taken time to express your opinions.

Have a great hunt,
Travis Sparks


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*



mulepacker said:


> As for Shaun Larsen, I appreciate that you and I are on different sides of the fence. I have read enough of your posts to know we will never share a camp. However, I hope I am not arrogant enough to think something is "wrong" with you because you have taken time to express your *opinions*.


we are all entitled to them, right?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

I still feel like we are all the same... we will be the ones that survive during an earth quake or the same to join forces when anti hunters jump in... I love the next hunter just like a brother... My dad taught me a few things... same things ur dad taught you. LOVE YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

Are you saying that you killed this deer or that you just took a shot at it. I sure can't see the arrow but hell, I am half blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. He didn't look hit to me, but here again...anyway, you had your camera right there, how about a picture of him down. That will quiet all the speculation.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*



BPturkeys said:


> Are you saying that you killed this deer or that you just took a shot at it. I sure can't see the arrow but hell, I am half blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. He didn't look hit to me, but here again...anyway, you had your camera right there, how about a picture of him down. That will quiet all the speculation.


Mark is my cousin and he emailed me pics of this buck down.

I think he and his fam are up at Potters Pond elk hunting for 3 or 4 days so he may not respond for a few days....

He did send me a few pics of him posing in front of this dead buck.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*



shaun larsen said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > lucky
> ...


If you must know I went out once so far. Saw 2 descent bucks running together that would of tempted me to pull the trigger, one 24" the other 26" the 24" was a much better deer IMO, and I may of shot but never even attempted them, I am after the elk. Will hunt elk until at least the end of October but still waiting out the weekend warriors. When the average joe hangs it up is when I will start to get serious. Until then, just keep an eye out in my favorite spots for trucks, and an ear out for bugles on day hikes, day hikes to get into shape when it gets for real. And shoot every night to keep sharp. My places I hunt, I cannot shoot more than 50-60 yards, intentionally. They cannot see me and I cannot see them until then. Try it, your success rate and recovery rate will go way up. Best of luck.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!! (watch movie)*

I hope to get in on the elk as well... its so fun stalking in on these animals!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Frist archery buck... PUMPED!!*



dkhntrdstn said:


> that awesome you got it on video. Now where is the still pic of him?


got it!


----------

